# Copperhead strikes in the canes!



## SELFBOW (Nov 4, 2013)

Decided to stop by one of my favorite places after work this pm. Its 4:45 when I get out the truck. Im just wanting to check the area for hogs. Made it a quick walk back to the rivercane and see lots of fresh sign since the rain. I just lay low for a little and w all the squirrels around I decide to chase a few. I make a slow walk around the island w the plan to return to the rivercane thicket just before dark. 

Its getting close to dark so I head back to the rivercane. 


So I make it back and just hang out right in the middle of it. I had pigs last week twice at 15yds in this spot under a huge oak dropping acorns. Just before dark I look to my left and see the cane moving, thinking its a pig I get ready and I see horns! Didn't expect a deer and he works towards me and walks by broadside at 15yds. I draw and release and see my arrow bury almost to the fletchings. The buck takes off across the open swamp for 50 yds then starts walking.

I lose sight and its hard to wait it out, shot looked good, so I start heading that way. Its a lot of water and I don't see any blood and not wanting to use my flashlight just yet I head to where I last saw him and I see him 30 yds ahead not yet expired but it wasn't long. Notice how big the fallen tree is he was laying by.



My second kill in a week w my osage selfbow.

The shot was all liver. On the ground in a black shirt w orange vest on in SC on public land. Cant get much better than that.


----------



## Stick (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome!  Congratulations again!


----------



## BkBigkid (Nov 4, 2013)

Great story 
congrats


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 4, 2013)

Good deal Martin.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Nov 4, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## Rix56 (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow, great trophy!


----------



## rapid fire (Nov 4, 2013)

Cool.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 4, 2013)

I actually broke his horn off somehow. He's got it in the first two pics. IDK what happened.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 4, 2013)

That's a great hunt if I may say so myself.  That snake stick is doing you well.  Congrats on another animal taken with the self bow madness.   I expect to see many more trophies taken during your quest.   I'll be awaiting your next post to see what you have taken next.  Your year might have started slow but your well ahead of me.  Stay motivated during the rest of the season and I predict your best game is yet to be had.  Many people are striving to get that first shot and you make it look so easy.  Keep these successful hunts and post coming as we all appreciate your hunting pictures, stories and adventures.   Thanks for sharing and keep up the great work.


----------



## chenryiv (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome Martin! That's how to get it done.


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Nov 4, 2013)

congrats Martin!  OTG too!


----------



## Clipper (Nov 4, 2013)

Great hunt and great story.  I love it when I get pleasant surprises.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 4, 2013)

charlie 2 arrow said:


> congrats Martin!  OTG too!



In the past I've missed twice otg. Once was 7 yds and I shot right under her...


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 4, 2013)

Good stuff Martin


----------



## Al33 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hey, aren't you the guy that used to want to bring a compound to a trad bow hunt????

Man alive Martin, you impress the heck out of me! You done went from wheels, to trad bows, to self bows, and killin' 'em from the ground. When you gonna pick up a spear and get after them? Congratulations once again!!! That snake bow must fit you like a glove.


----------



## Munkywrench (Nov 4, 2013)

That's awesome man, and that is a beautiful swamp your ghosting through


----------



## Dennis (Nov 5, 2013)

Awesome


----------



## jerry russell (Nov 5, 2013)

A great hunt. Man I love that bow.


----------



## Hunting 4 Him (Nov 5, 2013)

Well done Martin


----------



## Skunkhound (Nov 5, 2013)

Congratulations Martin!


----------



## Todd Cook (Nov 5, 2013)

Very cool! Really impressive.


----------



## trad bow (Nov 5, 2013)

Good deal Martin


----------



## Tailfeather (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats again, that is just awesome.


----------



## dutchman (Nov 5, 2013)

A good lesson in this hunt. Go when you have the opportunity and good things can happen. Good deal, Slim!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Nov 5, 2013)

Good low country S.C. swamp deer Martin. That snake is getting the hang of it. Go back and get a pig now. mIKe


----------



## PassingThrough (Nov 5, 2013)

Good job Martin. The ground hunters are striking this season. Congratulations!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Nov 5, 2013)

That bow is awesome! 
FYI I wouldn't leave it propped up against a tree too long - somebody might shoot it by mistake! 

You may have said but I can't recall - what draw weight is it?


----------



## tee p (Nov 5, 2013)

that's so cool!!


----------



## robert carter (Nov 5, 2013)

Good job Martin. Nothing better than a deer on the ground. Except maybe taken with a bow you made yourself.RC


----------



## dpoole (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrat AWESOME !!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 5, 2013)

That is sweet; what a trophy!
Congratulations Martin!


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Nov 5, 2013)

Good deal! Hunts that come together like that are few and far between.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice work Martin!


----------



## Apex Predator (Nov 6, 2013)

Good job buddy!


----------



## Robert Warnock (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice bucks, good shooting


----------



## HossBog (Nov 8, 2013)

I like ye bow! And, the story! I thought that was a real snake leaning against the tree. Man, I just love that kind of ... I don't know what to call it. Bow covering? Oh me, now I want to do that to mine!


----------



## gurn (Nov 9, 2013)

Nice Job! That's ah great lookin bow.


----------



## eman1885 (Nov 10, 2013)

congrats! that is an awesome bow.


----------



## GrayG (Nov 11, 2013)

Love the bow and the story


----------

